# Array



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 67374 (14. Jun 2021)

Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen


```
public class Main {
 
  //Die unvollständige Methode erhält ein Array arrayint als Übergabe und ein Array als Rückgabe.
  public static int[] arrayinit (int[] arrayint){
    //Folgendes soll mit dem Array gemacht werden:
    //1. Das Array soll mit der Speicherzellennummer initialisiert werden
    for (int i = 0; i < arrayint.length; i++) {
        
    }
    return arrayint;
  }
 
  //array größer 1000?
  public static boolean arraycontrol (int[] arrayint) {
      
      
    return;
  }
 
  //array rückwärts ausgeben
  public static void arrayreverse (int[] arrayint) {
      
      
    
  }
 
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    int[] arrayint = new int[100];
    
    if (arraycontrol(arrayint)==true){
        System.out.println("Array über 1000");
    } else {
        System.out.println("Array ünter 1000");
    }
    
    arrayint = arrayinit(arrayint);
    arrayreverse(arrayint);
    
  } // end of main

} // end of class Methoden
```


----------



## mihe7 (14. Jun 2021)

Shoolgirl hat gesagt.:


> Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen


über die Straße?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 67374 (14. Jun 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> über die Straße?


Nein


----------



## kneitzel (14. Jun 2021)

Hier wird niemand Deine Aufgaben für Dich machen. Wir helfen gerne, aber dazu muss mehr kommen als nur die Aufgabe.

- Hast du verstanden, wie das Array gefüllt werden soll?
- Was die Schleife macht hast du verstanden?
Dann sollte es relativ einfach sein, da die fehlende Zeile in der Methode zu schreiben.


----------

